
GoPro Shells Out $105M for Two Video Editing Startups - trueduke
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2016/02/29/gopro-shells-out-105-million-for-two-video-editing-startups/#58265f511142
======
fuzzywalrus
No sarcasm meant: I think its biggest problem is there's a market saturation
point for the GoPro camera as most of us simply don't live day-to-day GoPro
life styles. I discovered quickly that what I need is just a simple steady cam
for video captures more than Go Pro. The DJI Osmo is more compelling as in
most hands, you'll get more interesting footage than with a bouncing GoPro.

